# Cedar Creek WMA Doe Days......



## Pablo15 (Aug 9, 2011)

Am I reading the new regs wrong..? But it appears that Cedar Creek WMA has only 3 either sex days during the gun season for the whole season (except for the adult child hunt)?

CeDar Creek wma
37,820 acres • 478.825.6354
dEER Archery Either Sex: Sept. 10-Oct. 18 S. Firearms Buck Only/Either Sex Deer Last Day: Oct. 20-22 C; Nov. 10-12 C; Dec. 14-18 S; Buck Only: Nov. 19-27 S;
Adult/Child/Either Sex: Dec. 26-28 S.


???????????  CK??????


----------



## 35 Whelen (Aug 10, 2011)

Looks that way to me also, Oct. 22, Nov. 12, and Dec. 18 are the only either sex days during firearms season.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Aug 10, 2011)

Correct. There was also a reduction in either sex days on the National Forest.  Both were moves to boost deer density.  Coyotes were trapped on the north end of Cedar Creek which may help as well.


----------



## BIGABOW (Aug 10, 2011)

C.Killmaster said:


> Correct. There was also a reduction in either sex days on the National Forest.  Both were moves to boost deer density.  Coyotes were trapped on the north end of Cedar Creek which may help as well.



 oh wait I wont be here this year....


----------



## C.Killmaster (Aug 10, 2011)

BIGABOW said:


> oh wait I wont be here this year....



Why not Al?  I'll certainly miss your visits at the check station.


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Aug 10, 2011)

This is a great move..... Glad that you guys stepped in at the right time to bring the populations back up. How many coyotes did you guys trap and what was the projected impact to the population? Any sightings of swine lately?
Thanks Charlie and can't wait till October.



C.Killmaster said:


> Correct. There was also a reduction in either sex days on the National Forest.  Both were moves to boost deer density.  Coyotes were trapped on the north end of Cedar Creek which may help as well.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Aug 10, 2011)

ABBYS DAD said:


> This is a great move..... Glad that you guys stepped in at the right time to bring the populations back up. How many coyotes did you guys trap and what was the projected impact to the population? Any sightings of swine lately?
> Thanks Charlie and can't wait till October.



9 yotes were taken off the 4000 acre study area on Cedar Creek just prior and during fawning which was 64% of the estimated population.  I expect to see a positive response in fawn recruitment, but we won't know until we run the camera surveys this fall and winter as well as the following year.  We are 2.5 years into a 4-year project.  The reduced doe days should help bring the population up.  Density is around 27 deer per square mile based on 4 camera surveys which is not far below the target of 30.  I'd like to bump it to 35 dpsm once the forest service does some substantial timber harvest.  They're in the final stages of a plan that will really cut through the red tape and speed up much needed timber management.

I haven't heard of any pigs on Cedar Creek (just nearby), but if you see one by all means shoot it.

Also, we added an archery tract on the north end of Cedar Creek along little river you should check out.


----------



## DEERFU (Aug 11, 2011)

C.Killmaster said:


> 9 yotes were taken off the 4000 acre study area on Cedar Creek just prior and during fawning which was 64% of the estimated population.  I expect to see a positive response in fawn recruitment, but we won't know until we run the camera surveys this fall and winter as well as the following year.  We are 2.5 years into a 4-year project.  The reduced doe days should help bring the population up.  Density is around 27 deer per square mile based on 4 camera surveys which is not far below the target of 30.  I'd like to bump it to 35 dpsm once the forest service does some substantial timber harvest.  They're in the final stages of a plan that will really cut through the red tape and speed up much needed timber management.
> 
> I haven't heard of any pigs on Cedar Creek (just nearby), but if you see one by all means shoot it.
> 
> Also, we added an archery tract on the north end of Cedar Creek along little river you should check out.



Charlie, do you have maps available for the archery only area yet?


----------



## C.Killmaster (Aug 14, 2011)

DEERFU39 said:


> Charlie, do you have maps available for the archery only area yet?



The map should be posted on the web any day now.


----------



## DEERFU (Aug 14, 2011)

Awesome! Drove down the back line today and noticed it had recently been posted. Also glad to see that gate going down to the river was locked up. It was starting to get a little trashy down there.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Aug 15, 2011)

DEERFU39 said:


> Awesome! Drove down the back line today and noticed it had recently been posted. Also glad to see that gate going down to the river was locked up. It was starting to get a little trashy down there.



Yeah, but the party goers still take the mile walk down to the river.  You would think that walking a mile back to the road drunk would curtail some of that activity.


----------



## DEERFU (Aug 15, 2011)

C.Killmaster said:


> Yeah, but the party goers still take the mile walk down to the river.  You would think that walking a mile back to the road drunk would curtail some of that activity.



 Hopefully they haven't scared the deer off yet. Things were looking pretty good over at BFG this weekend too. Glad to see the reduction in doe days. But then again there are quite a few hunting the NF that didn't pay attention to the regs when they were more liberal. i found 2 doe carcasses on a gated road off Star rd. last year on opening weekend. At least the change will be observed by the honest hunters.


----------



## Pablo15 (Aug 16, 2011)

CK.... How likely is that the USFS is gonna harvest timber on Cedar Creek and the ONF? Are we talking Pine Beetle stuff or true timber harvest and if so ,,,,, when?


----------



## C.Killmaster (Aug 17, 2011)

Pablo15 said:


> CK.... How likely is that the USFS is gonna harvest timber on Cedar Creek and the ONF? Are we talking Pine Beetle stuff or true timber harvest and if so ,,,,, when?



Take a look at this link, they are almost complete with a Large Scale Assessment.  If you are familiar with the National Environmental Policy Act (NEPA) then you know how much time, money, and work goes into environmental assessments which have to be done for the USFS to do just about anything.  With this plan, they will do one huge assessment to cover almost any type of timber management that's needed to improve habitat rather than an assessment for every single timber harvest.  If this happens, they will be able to manage timber much like DNR can manage timber on state owned lands without all the red tape.  The USFS should be commended for the amount of work they put into this plan over the last couple of years as well as those that supported it and attended the numerous long meetings going through all the details.  This could very well be the best thing for game species on the ONF in the last couple of decades.

http://a123.g.akamai.net/7/123/1155...ai.com/11558/www/nepa/63555_FSPLT2_052123.pdf


----------



## BIGABOW (Aug 18, 2011)

C.Killmaster said:


> The map should be posted on the web any day now.



Is it up yet I don't see it. I'd like to hit that in December...


----------



## C.Killmaster (Aug 18, 2011)

BIGABOW said:


> Is it up yet I don't see it. I'd like to hit that in December...



No, unfortunately it's in the hands of the computer folks so I have no ETA.


----------



## BIGABOW (Aug 28, 2011)

C.Killmaster said:


> No, unfortunately it's in the hands of the computer folks so I have no ETA.



10-4
I'd like to hit it December....


----------

